
The second screen is booming as 45% often/always use devices while watching TV - AiaMD13
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/12/nielsen-the-second-screen-is-booming-as-45-often-or-always-use-devices-while-watching-tv/
======
whywhywhywhy
It's not the second screen, it's the primary screen. The TV is just background
noise for the phone/tablet usage.

